# Project C6



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

So errr, here is my new grinder. In bits.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice what are your plans for it


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, it needs a good clean and new burrs. Maybe a touch of colour?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one Nij. Back up grinder in the kitchen?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Argh poop. the grind adjuster is all jammed up so I can't access the burrs!

Reassemble and paypal claim?

Or any other ideas... Have already tried wd40.

Thanks


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Argh poop. the grind adjuster is all jammed up so I can't access the burrs!
> 
> Reassemble and paypal claim?
> 
> ...


Overnight soak in Purly then 5 mins in boiling water before you try tomorrow?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Purly? What is that?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Got a "strap wrench"?? NO Try wrapping a leather or webbing belt anti clockwise around the adjuster (tightly untill it is fully wound around) Grip the end with a pair of pliers or water pump pliers, use the edge of the pliers for leverage to rotate the adjuster.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> Purly? What is that?


http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/images/pulycaffpowder13.jpg

This stuff.

Any espresso machine cleaner will do though but this stuff does a good job at getting rid of coffee oils.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

:bad:







DO NOT GET WATER OR /puly cleaner down into bearings OR the motor


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> :bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally agree just need to free it a little and it should come out, but absolutely no water


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Now I feel like Hardy.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Think it might be foobarred, it ain't coming out


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try 3 weetabix then, reverse the strap and try tightening, this often works with corroded nuts/bolts, when the siezure is broken it will often undo.

Alternative try warming in very low oven or with hair dryer,will expand the case and help free up.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Try 3 weetabix then, reverse the strap and try tightening, this often works with corroded nuts/bolts, when the siezure is broken it will often undo.
> 
> Alternative try warming in very low oven or with hair dryer,will expand the case and help free up.


I'll skip the weetabix (yuk), will try the other suggestions though


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the collar has holes in for an adjuster bar ? .Obtain two bolts with the same thread pitch/diameter about 3" long. Insert the opposite each other and use to give leverage.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, I've accessed the burrs now and given it all a good clean (without wetting motor etc...)









So I wondered, once the new burrs are fitted and I reassemble the grind adjuster, should I add a touch of food grade grease? Or just leave as is....

Ta


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Use a little food grade grease on the threads.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Great, as I thought, thanks Coffeechap.

Now do I stay nice and tasteful with the colour, or hot pink and sparkly, lol?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are keeping it go glam! Pink and sparkly all the way!! (if you think you might move it on at some point go tasteful - how about pink and sparkly?)


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Daren said:


> If you are keeping it go glam! Pink and sparkly all the way!! (if you think you might move it on at some point go tasteful - how about pink and sparkly?)


You are right of course, it would be silly not too.

There is no guarantee I can get it back together just because I took it apart...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

OH you of little faith:time-out:


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I really have taken it to bits now... eeeeek.

I did take photos along the way so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> If you are keeping it go glam! Pink and sparkly all the way!! (if you think you might move it on at some point go tasteful - how about pink and sparkly?)


Hmmm Daren your inner TOWIE is showing


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

The guy didn't have pink so we went with 'raspberry' it's more pearl than sparkly but pretty nevertheless!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Hooray it still works!

I got rid of the auto stop function as I'm never going to drink 8 cups in one day.

I am going the acrylic tube route for the hopper I think.

Very pleased so far!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very girly, great job!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it!

I might start calling you Coffee Chap-ett


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Very impressed....have you done thing sort of thing before?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Very impressed....have you done thing sort of thing before?


Thanks, errr, yes & no...

Before I had kids I was well into car modifying and did everything myself which left me pretty clued up about how things work etc.

Might be a touch hereditary too as my grandad built his own television set, lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent Nijntje! The Scarlet grinder!..... well more purple but doesn't sound as good.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's a job well done ( even if the colour isn't to my personal preference ) . Really impressed , taking it from what it was to the finished grinder , first refresh or not , it's a great job ,


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Going to have to hide that picture from my other half. She'll love it. Although she would want more sparkles on it...









Looks a really well done paint job though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent Nijntje! The Scarlet grinder!..... well more purple but doesn't sound as good.


The Scarlet Pimped Her Well?

Very nice job by anyones standard Nij well done.


----------

